

I Was a Warehouse Wage Slave: Undercover in the online-shipping industry - pier0
http://m.motherjones.com/politics/2012/02/mac-mcclelland-free-online-shipping-warehouses-labor

======
patio11
On the plus side: this will almost certainly be fixed by technological change.
In a few decades workers in warehouses will be coddled specialists. There will
only be two of them, but they'll be coddled.

~~~
AdamTReineke
I'd be really curious to know what the working environment is like in a
warehouse that has the Kiva Systems robots.
<http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/01/retailrobots/>

------
vdm
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_storage_and_retrieval...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Automated_storage_and_retrieval_system)

I'm waiting to see ASRS systems used for (de)racking in a datacenter. When
that happens, maybe datacenter techs will become wage slaves as well.

------
holograham
while I can sympathize with the human aspects I find myself thinking of how
precarious these positions are. The jobs are competing with automation
warehouse technology and every year that technology gets cheaper and better
while wages for humans keep going up. It's a losing battle.

